# Apache Server IP Problem



## oFE-SchaTTeN (8. Februar 2004)

Hi all

Ich wollte bei mir einen Apache Server laufen lassen um das ganze mal auszuprobieren... Nun der Server rennt so weit nur habe ich ein Problem... Ich sitze hier in einem Netzwerk... und jetzt meine Frage. Wie kann ein Rechner von außen auf meinen Server zugreifen ich kenn ja nur die Netzwerkip mit 192.168.0.x und damit können Rechner von i-net wohl wenig anfangen - könnt ihr mir da helfen? Thx schon mal - aja OS win2000 Server


----------



## DiveSurfer (8. Februar 2004)

dazu solltest du im netz schon einiges finden...
http://usb.unitedsb.de/viewtopic.php?t=3644&start=0
der teil über dyndns sollte die bei obigem link schon mal weiterhelfen 

p.s. viel erfolg


----------

